# Simulación de un circuito regulador de voltaje "el cúk"



## jazmin (Oct 12, 2008)

necesito simular un circuito regulador de voltaje de la materia de electronica de potencia el regulador se llama cúk lo que necesito son las graficas de su funcionamiento si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere mucho


----------



## piratex (Oct 12, 2008)

Utiliza el matlab, yo en su tiempo simule el "reductor elevador" y entrego las graficas perfectamente!


----------

